# Time for a hammer till!



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've consolidated all my hammers I could find from the junk drawer in the kitchen, the garage, the shop, the shed, the boat, the van & the truck to found I need a better way to organize them. I no longer see the value in having one on standby in each and every place but rather I want to be able grab what ineed for the given task & go. I've poked around on here but can't find any examples, if anyone has any they would share I would be very appreciative. Here's what I'm working with.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm following along, in the same situation. Haven't considered a home for all hammers yet


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I prefer having one wherever I happen to wander, probably don't have as many - never bothered to count


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

One thing I've noticed is I'll grab whatever's closest for the task at hand and I'll remember I have the perfect hammer for what I need to do and I may or may not know where it is, having them all in one place (in theory) should solve that.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

A hammer till is a tricky one. I've seen several and made several. Probably the best is the one a guy shows on YouTube that has gates that close when you insert a hammer. That's the part that seems hard to conquer is to be able to keep the hammers in the slot because they are all so different. I don't have the wall space to build something long so I made one that is round and about a foot in diameter with slots all around the edge. Holds about 8. Some are small, some are large, and then some are larger yet like rubber mallets. It barely works.

Best of luck with your till build. I'm be interested in seeing what you come up with. 
Mike


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

You have too many hammers. Who needs four rubber mallets and five ball peen hammers, anyway?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

take a look at Oprah Winfrey's shoe carousel in her closet.
you may be able to make something like that on a smaller scale.

X2 with Jonah


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

The only thing I see missing is a BIGGER hammer . ;o))


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would put the 2 or 3 that you use the most on your pegboard over the workbench then throw the rest into an plastic crate and throw on a shelf. Just get em when you need em.


----------



## surveyorb4 (Oct 6, 2016)

I mostly like to have a small toolbox with the essentials in it wherever I'm working. One in the truck, one on the back porch, one in,,,, well you get the idea. I try not to put all my eggs in one basket, cause it saves steps and time to fetch stuff. Looks like you need less hammers and more screwdrivers, pliers, etc. and boxes to put them in.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats a lotta beaters.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

When I was working as a millwright they just started multiplying, at the mill they wouldn't hire a carpenter when they needed one and the other folks didn't know the difference between soft wood and morning wood. I didn't mind because it was much cleaner work anyway. I actually got rid of quite a few when I got out of that line of work.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I only know about "soft wood".


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow, everything must look like a nail to you.

I got curios. Searching "hammer till" on google didn't find anything, well nothing related to actual hammers anyway, but "hammer rack" was much more fruitful. Pinterest to have a bunch of ideas. A bunch of people have an even bigger problem that you. ;-)


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

I screwed eye hooks into the handle of four of my goto hammers. Hang 'em high!


----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

Standing rack with multiple tiers, handles oriented downward.

Something like what this guy did.


> You have too many hammers. Who needs four rubber mallets and five ball peen hammers, anyway?
> 
> - jonah


You don't belong here. Come back when you've had time to buy more hammers.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

BUY…..??? I have only actually bought ONE hammer in my life. That was because I needed a 7oz. for some projects I was doing. Two were inherited from my Grandfather. The rest just kind of "appeared", and like wire coat hangers, they started to multiply…... Same thing happens with folding rulers and combination squares…... LOL. Right now, I have four hanging over the "General Purpose Bench") One large and one small ball peen, and one of each claw hammer. I did see a rack online for a cleat system, back and two sides of wood, with a pair of metal tubes running horizontally to hole the hammer/mallet heads. Might be worth considering. Please let us know what you end up doing. It'll be interesting to see.
BTW, As with almost anything on Earth, there are people who collect hammers. I ran across a couple of them when I belonged to the Early American Industries Association.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Well a tool bag at the ready with common tools is probably a good start. Then maybe sell off or donate some of the duplicates. Who needs a dozen rubber mallets and lump hammers? Same with the claw hammers :O Then make your hammer till near your bench for the few you use there.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

There are some there that should likely be dispensed with, but - i suspect most all of us have things we don't need and just like having around.

I am in the group that keeps a hammer, or three, where i will most use them. Three different style hammers, a wooden mallet, and a rubber mallet, hang over my primary work counter, which is near to my work bench. One cheap, old claw hammer hangs back in my finishing storage area, so I can grab it easily to close paint can lids without having to go for a hammer.

I have another medium generic claw hammer that hangs over another counter area, and is handy for picking up to tap on things that need "adjustment". My sledge hammers are near a shop door, since I find that they get the most use outside, not in the shop. And so on.

My suggestion to you is to think of this collection in at least three parts. 
I. I'd work on how to store the heavy sledge type hammers (which I find is often a problem). 
II. Then I would figure out how to handle the rubber mallets, and I might include wooden ones on that group - sort of depends on how you might use them. 
III. Lastly, the more "regular" metal head versions, like the large and small claw hammers, tack hammers, ball peen hammers. I'd recognize that some of these might be best in specific locations for specific tasks.

For me, having these groups would be a better system to allow me to grab what i felt i needed. In fact, that is what I do with my collection of the hammer family of tools.

.


----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

> Well a tool bag at the ready with common tools is probably a good start. Then maybe sell off or donate some of the duplicates. Who needs a dozen rubber mallets and lump hammers? Same with the claw hammers :O Then make your hammer till near your bench for the few you use there.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Rubber mallets have this habit of getting smaller the more you use them. Always nice to have a fresh one on hand.

And then occasionally you get some shmoo on one and it leaves black marks on everything you hit with it. That one needs to be set in the back of the cabinet until it dries out.

Sometimes you need to do something with curves, and you gotta "modify" one of those rubber hammers to fit the curve.

Ball peens you can never have enough of if you mess with sheet metal. Size and shape of the head combined with weight, size and shape of the handle gives each hammer a very specific purpose.

Claw hammers I'm not big on, because I don't use a lot of nails. However if you do use a lot of nails I'd recommend 5 or 6 of varying size and claw pitches.

Don't get me started on Sledges an deadblows…..

I've recently been getting an itch to buy a dog's head hammer too, just for the sake of owning one…. I'm sure if I was ever to try to tune my own blades the blade would wake up the neighbors- not because I was in my shop at night, but from the nightmares they'd have after hearing it in the middle of the day.


----------

